# Halloween Peanuts funko pops



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

Where'd they get those?


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

patch_of_pumpkins said:


> Where'd they get those?



These pictures are from Walgreens. But I know a girl that works at one and she said that they are not exclusive to Walgreens. So might be able to find them at target or walmart as well. I hope I can find Ghost Charlie Brown and honestly the more I look at them I want Lucy too. My daughter (4yo) said I have to get Snoopy too. :-D


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

Yeah the ghost is super cute, also love Lucys mask. Iconic Halloween. I neeeeeed them.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

OK correction Funko has said that they are Walgreens exclusives so I guess I will be stalking my local Walgreens for them.

Never mind not a true exclusive just Walgreens is getting them before any other stores...


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

I was thinking they didn't look like an exclusive, usually the POPs will have a sticker in the lower right corner, saying what they're exclusive to, if they are. These are awesome. I will have to go on the hunt when I get paid again. Love the Snoopy.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I've tried not to start another collection, but I MUST have witch Lucy and ghost Charlie!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Oh noooos I've been a collector of PoPs for awhile, have a pretty huge collection. I had just started talking to myself that this was a sickness that needed treatment and I wasn't buying anymore and now this !! I love them. Now just to find them...the hunt is on.


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

I tried 2 walgreens on yesterday but no luck!


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

Same here


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

My friend that works there said that if you do not see them to try to ask. That the employees might think they are supposed to save them until they start setting Halloween stuff. I have not gone to mine yet to look but I plan on going soon.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

pumpkinking30 said:


> I was thinking they didn't look like an exclusive, usually the POPs will have a sticker in the lower right corner, saying what they're exclusive to, if they are. These are awesome. I will have to go on the hunt when I get paid again. Love the Snoopy.


I was going off of what Funko had posted on their fb page. I edited my post when someone pointed out it only said they were getting them before anyone else and was not a true exclusive only to Walgreens.


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

Was out running errands today, and managed to stop at 4 different Walgreens along the way. None of them had the Peanuts out yet. They did have a couple of Star Wars exclusives though, if anybody collects those. I also saw that in most of the stores there was a faint trickle of Halloween candy starting to make its way out. I thought about asking, but in all the ones I stopped at, it seemed like there were only one or two workers visible, and they were busy with other people, so I didn't bother them. I will keep checking. I did see that they have made it to Ebay, and are being listed for exorbitant prices, this is usually the case right before they fully get out into the market.


----------



## Madjoodie (Jul 25, 2014)

I also was out running errands today and stopped in four different Walgreens. Peanuts were out at two stores (although in one store they were way up high in an overstock type area). I saw twelve total of the Peanuts Halloween Funkos, with only 1 Lucy witch and 1 Charlie Brown ghost. After I did a happy dance, both came home with me.  So glad I stopped at the last store!


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

How much were they? Thanks


----------



## Madjoodie (Jul 25, 2014)

I want to say around $15, but I shopped a lot that day. If I can find the receipt, I'll double check.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

mb24 said:


> How much were they? Thanks


 Most of the funko pops Walgreens carries is around $9 I believe. I doubt these would be any more than that. I still have not actually seen them in store.

There is this for sat and sun of this week. Also going to post it in the walgreens thread. 

https://www.walgreens.com/topic/promotion/super_savings_coupon.jsp


----------



## Madjoodie (Jul 25, 2014)

Madjoodie said:


> I want to say around $15, but I shopped a lot that day. If I can find the receipt, I'll double check.


Found the receipt. The Peanuts Funkos I bought at Walgreens were actually $9.99. The $15 was for an animated plush Snoopy in a skeleton costume. If you push his foot, he plays a song and bops around. Also super cute!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Try your local comic book store too. Ours sell all the Funko stuff so the indie stores may get them too so there's another place to check if you don't get them at Walgreens.


----------



## Nickthetoyguy (Aug 27, 2014)

POP's should be anywhere from $9 to $13.99 depending on where you buy them. I know these are not Halloween but GameStop had all of the Peanuts POP's on clearance for $2.99. Then later that day I spent $70 bucks on other POP's lol


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks! I wanted to know if the price I saw on ebay was worth it or not, so this helps. I've already checked 4 stores and not one of them had any Halloween out yet and I think it may have to do with the massive flood we experienced in our area almost 2 weeks ago...ebay may be my only option.


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

mb24,

Sorry to hear about the flooding in your area, hope you and your family are OK. I haven't seen them in my area yet, but I am checking often. If I see extras I can PM you.


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks so much! I was out of work for a week because we couldn't get around but our home never flooded and I am beyond grateful. I know people that had 5 ft of water in there homes...I've just never seen anything like this in our area before. Yes, I would really love it if you could let me know if you find extras. Thanks again. 



pumpkinking30 said:


> mb24,
> 
> Sorry to hear about the flooding in your area, hope you and your family are OK. I haven't seen them in my area yet, but I am checking often. If I see extras I can PM you.


----------

